# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Чемпионат Эстонии по ИПО 2009г.

## Tatjana

Вчера состоялся Чемпионат Эстонии по ИПО. Судья Е.Койвулахти /Финляндия/
Тут официальный сайт: http://dobermann.ee/EKL_IPO_MV09/
Результаты: 

1. Tatjana Tšernjakova & Quay v.d. Moezenbulte (SLK) 98 + 85 + 90 = 273 TSB A
2. Aivo Oblikas & Onaoma De-Light (DOB) 80 + 85 + 86 = 251 TSB A
3. Kairi Viherpuu & Apollon vom Team Enderfalva (SLK) 76 + 85 + 89 = 250 TSB A

Tiina Madisson &Phoenix Emperior Bewitch Bodyposture (suursnautser) 86 + 72 + - = -
Eneken Orav & Irria del Mediano (DOB) 13 + 86 + 83 = - TSB A
Urve Lageda & Ratsumestarin Drago (SLK) 13 + снят с извинениями
Riho Kivila & Tulihunt Attila (SLK) 73 + 70 + - = -
Mari Ojarand & HAus Riback Adele (DOB) 5 + снят с извинениями
Eve Pungas & Estrellest &#213;nnex (SLK) 43 + 78 + 22 = - TSB ng
Ilvi Rimm & Estrellest Lexer (SLK) 51 + 75 + 86 = -

----------


## inna

Таня,поздравляю! :Ax:  Кто много работает,тому и победу!!! А будет фото-видео репортаж???

----------


## Andrei

От всей души поздравляем победителей!  :Ax:

----------


## Olesja

О, и мои поздравления тоже! Так держать!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Репортажи будут! И фото и видео!
Не откладывая в долгий ящик - начинаю:
Вот они победители! Ну и судья :)

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Погодные условия были: врагу не пожелаешь! Начали вроде бы с солнышком, а потом случилось светопредставление...
Соревнования останавливали дважды, один раз даже прервав выступление Айво. Дождь шел стеной! Огромные, с куриное яйцо, капли с такой силой били по зонтам, что пролетали насквозь, осыпая мелкими брызгами. Так что зонтики не спасали и весь народ убежал под тенты в полатки информации и кафе.
Тане почти повезло, во время ее послушания дождь только начинался. А потом, на коментарии... 
и это только начало...



Квай:"Я вас не стесню, возьмите меня к себе?"



"Нет уж, дорогой!"

----------


## inna

Да уж..( это я про погоду :Ag: ) А как след? при каких погодных условиях был?

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Беговая дорожка вокруг стадиона быстро превратилась в озеро.

и такие же озера покрыли футбольное поле.

Вобще-то я фотографировала мало, все больше снимала выступления. 
Ну вот еще, чуточку: участники перед награждением.


На видео сняла почти всех, кроме защиты Аполона с Кайри - бронзовых призеров и работы Лексер и Илви, которые выступали последними. У меня к тому моменту умерла батарея...  :Ac: 
Все остальное есть. Загружу, обработаю и поставлю. Правда это все возьмет время...

----------


## Tatjana

> А как след? при каких погодных условиях был?


След был при самых великолепных условиях. Разве что дуло прилично. Не знаю, почему столько собак слетело и почему у других были не очень высокие оценки. :Ab: 
Я была довольна следом Квая, но стабильной уверенности у меня пока еще нет.

----------


## Tatjana

Меди (добер.) сошла после первой прямой, не стала работать в угле. 13
Апполон, имея результат в ФХ, не был достаточно сконцентрирован и не обозначил последнюю вещь. 76
Ризен прошел более- менее. 86
Драго сразу как-то вяло начал, у всех первая прямая - сильный ветер на морду, для Драго это было проблемой он просто в конце первой прямой потерял энергию и не нашел угол. 13
Лексер после течки выдала финт - после третьего угла отказалась работать. 51
Ыннекс тоже пол следа кое-как протоптался. 43
У Дели всё более-менее,  достаточно внимательна на прямых, более-менее углы, последнюю вещь не обозначила. 80
У Нали начался понос (она явно подцепила вирус) и не смогла работать. 5
Аттила был не очень внимателен, некоторые проблемы с углами не обозначил последнюю вещь. 73
Квай был очень хорош. 98

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

След я не видела. Об этом Таня расскажет. Судя по фото странички чемпионата - условия были хорошие. (см. Voistlusplats) там же в разделе (Osalejad) фото и данные участников.

http://dobermann.ee/EKL_IPO_MV09/

Послушание судил как-то странно. Лично я не поняла преоритетов этого судьи. Не поняла что ему надо: техничность или мотивацию и скорость? Защиту судил... вобщем судил послушание в защите. "защитные фазы работы на отлично, но вот тут сел замедленно, а тут чуть мешал фигуранту... оценка "Хорошо"
 :0191:

----------


## Tatjana

Катя, спасибо за фото!  Всем спасибо за поздравления!  :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Про Квая.
Не скажу, что довольна результатом...  Ни как не покоряется оценка очень хорошо в послушании - моём любимом разделе! К Кваю претензий нет. Он делает всё то, чему его учат.
Я иногда не понимаю финских судей. Когда они видят мою работу, то у меня такое чувство, что завинчивают гайки до предела.
За метровый удовлетворительно. Квай сделал всё чисто, перед прыжком затормозил и, как всегда, легко завис над барьером на 10-20 см. Поднос корректный, ОП корректная.
За высыл неуд. Квай мог бежать быстрее, после команды лег, но локти остались приподняты, судья дал указания на повторную команду.
Всё остальное на оч. хор. Может горка на хор. ( я не уверена) - там тоже не понятно за что хорошо.
Устала я всё переделывать... Одно подтянешь - другое поползёт. Вообщем хочу взглянуть сначала видео. С прыжками и высылам надо что-то делать.
На защите Квай был хорош. Опять повтор на лбе и замедленный отпуск после повтора. Это, наверное, стоило оценки отлично. А, вот еще, не лег по команде во время побега. Пришлось дать повтор. ( Но там я виновата, а не собака). Последнее время мучаюсь с задним конвоем. Тоже надо что-то думать. :Ab:

----------


## kristina4vilkai

Привет, поздравления победительнице, призёрам и участникам, Вы все молодцы  :Ax: 




> Про Квая.
> 
> Устала я всё переделывать... Одно подтянешь - другое поползёт.


это как старый дом чинить: проще новый построить... :Ad:

----------


## Andrei

> это как старый дом чинить: проще новый построить...


Это смотря откуда руки растут...  :Ax:

----------


## kristina4vilkai

> Это смотря откуда руки растут...


про руки не надо, надо про результат... :Ag:  а у Вас ручки чем-то особенные?

----------


## Tatjana

> Привет, поздравления победительнице, призёрам и участникам, Вы все молодцы 
> 
> 
> 
> это как старый дом чинить: проще новый построить...


Спасибо за поздравления. А на счет нового дома это Вы к чему? :0191:

----------


## kristina4vilkai

> А на счет нового дома это Вы к чему?


к тому, что проще обучить "зелённую" собаку, чем переучивать. недумаю, что сказала чё то новое...

----------


## Tatjana

> к тому, что проще обучить "зелённую" собаку, чем переучивать. недумаю, что сказала чё то новое...


Хе-хе... второго такого Квая в моей жизни может и не быть! И не только в моей. Поверьте, это очень одарённая собака, высочайшего класса. Чтобы это понять, надо работать с собаками такого класса. И может порой моя лишняя откровенность вызывает вот такие, как у вас суждения.
Кваю в жизни не повезло с проводниками. Он опережает их по способностям. За год он вытерпел тот тренинг, который обычно раскладывают на 3-ех летний период.
Так что по поводу дома, тут про руки надо думать. :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Это смотря откуда руки растут...


Точно,точно!  :Ap:

----------


## kristina4vilkai

> Хе-хе... второго такого Квая в моей жизни может и не быть! И не только в моей. Поверьте, это очень одарённая собака, высочайшего класса. Чтобы это понять, надо работать с собаками такого класса. И может порой моя лишняя откровенность вызывает вот такие, как у вас суждения.
> Кваю в жизни не повезло с проводниками. Он опережает их по способностям. За год он вытерпел тот тренинг, который обычно раскладывают на 3-ех летний период.
> Так что по поводу дома, тут про руки надо думать.


если честно, я затрудняюсь с ответом, чтобы это сделать - я должна за Вами с Кваем наблюдать 24 часа в сутки... :Ad: 
и вообще не поняла, зачем моё мнение принимать в штыки?

----------


## Tatjana

> и вообще не поняла, зачем моё нение принимать в штыки?


Почему же в штыки?  :Ad: 
Вы написали, я ответила. :Ab:  Разве я как-то и что-то резко написала? :Ai: 
Это у меня планка не в 270. А для тысяч проводников вот такой  результат с вот такой собакой принес бы полное удовлетворение. :Ab: 
И еще по поводу:" ...Одно подтянешь - другое поползёт." - когда Вы начнете выступать в тройке, а может и в единице, то с любой Вашей собакой ждет такая же участь, если захотите получить результат на твердый оч. хор по всем разделам!
Собаку можно обучать всю жизнь.

----------


## kristina4vilkai

ну это по поводу аналогии на руки Андрея и Вас... :Ag: 
да ради Бога, работайте на здоровье и достигайте, могу лишь пожелать успехов, но мысли свои тут можно высказывать,  или лишь определённому кругу и только дитирамбы? ну тогда уж соору, могу и отключится :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

> ну это по поводу аналогии на руки Андрея и Вас...
> да ради Бога, работайте на здоровье и достигайте, могу лишь пожелать успехов, но мысли свои тут можно высказывать,  или лишь определённому кругу и только дитирамбы? ну тогда уж соору, могу и отключится


А при чем тут дитирамбы? У нас с Вами довольно предметный разговор! Это можно и нужно обсуждать. :Ab: 
Или я не имею права высказывать свои мысли?

----------


## kristina4vilkai

> А при чем тут дитирамбы? У нас с Вами довольно предметный разговор! Это можно и нужно обсуждать.
> Или я не имею права высказывать свои мысли?


Кажется, начинаем друг друга понимать... :Ad:  но уже ушли от темы :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Кажется, начинаем друг друга понимать... но уже ушли от темы


Так Вы мне советуете Квая поменять на другую собаку? :Ab:

----------


## Janec

V&#228;ga v&#228;ga tublid! Palju &#245;nne v&#245;itjatele!

janec

----------


## kristina4vilkai

> Так Вы мне советуете Квая поменять на другую собаку?


мой ответ уже есть тут: 


если честно, я затрудняюсь с ответом, чтобы это сделать - я должна за Вами с Кваем наблюдать 24 часа в сутки...

----------


## Tatjana

> мой ответ уже есть тут: 
> 
> 
> если честно, я затрудняюсь с ответом, чтобы это сделать - я должна за Вами с Кваем наблюдать 24 часа в сутки...


Приезжайте хотя бы на соревнования посмотреть!  :Ap:  Вы же тоже кажется Прибалтика?

----------


## kristina4vilkai

> Приезжайте хотя бы на соревнования посмотреть!  Вы же тоже кажется Прибалтика?


ну, по "хотя бы" полной картины не составишь, и не Вам это горорить... :Ad: 
и не надо над нами хихикать, ни кто не отрицает, что Эстония у себя по спорту выше Литвы, вы в этом молодцы, но на мир вам ещё пахать и пахать...
а соревнования ваши на видэо посмотрим :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

> ну, по "хотя бы" полной картины не составишь, и не Вам это горорить...
> и не надо над нами хихикать, ни кто не отрицает, что Эстония у себя по спорту выше Литвы, вы в этом молодцы, но на мир вам ещё пахать и пахать...
> а соревнования ваши на видэо посмотрим


Не очень Вы любезны!
Урве в прошлом году на мире была 68, а Айво в этом году 10-й, Игорь в своей группе в первый день показал третий результат в ФХ. Это была единственная собака из снега без тренинга. 
И давайте вот теперь уже оставим этот безпредметный разговор. Я всё поняла.

PS. А мы, кстати, пашем и пашем!

----------


## Lex

> Урве в прошлом году на мире была 68, а Айво в этом году 10-й, Игорь в своей группе в первый день показал третий результат в ФХ. Это была единственная собака из снега без тренинга


Можно говорить, а можно показывать результат  :Af:

----------


## kristina4vilkai

ну, коль Вам всё понятно - да ладно, не буду зря время терят... :Ad: 
пойду по Вашему примеру... удачи :Ax:

----------


## Nubira

*kristina4vilkai*
Вас не затруднит представиться в теме "Персоналии", черкнуть о себе пару строк?  :As:  у нас здесь так принято, прежде чем начинать общение.

----------


## Tatjana

Вот мы во всей своей красе!

----------


## Tatjana

Тут немного фото с соревнований http://pilt.delfi.ee/album/136377/

----------


## шрэчка

ТАТЬЯНА,ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ПОБЕДОЙ! :Ax: Уверена,что она не последняя! :Ab:

----------


## чернощеков александр

Таня, поздравляю с заслуженной победой,желаю дальнейших успехов!Не останавливаться на достигнутом!

----------


## Tatjana

*чернощеков александр, шрэчка*, спасибо. :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana K

> Вот мы во всей своей красе!


ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВОЕ ФОТО . НАДО В РАМОЧКУ И НА СТЕНУ :Ax: СКОЛЬКО СЧАСТЬЯ В ГЛАЗАХ У ОБОИХ  :0173:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Ну вот, кое-что уже загрузила, кое-что еще грузится. 
Вот ссылка видео:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...B12187F57D01C9

Прошу прощения, за корявую композицию на послушке: то укладку не видно, то остановку... Барьеры стояли таким образом, что относительно них можно было снимать или с одной или с другой стороны. Этот ракурс был самым информативным, иначе пропадали удержания аппортов и развитие каждого упражнения.

----------


## Nubira

Огромное спасибо за видео!
только у меня что то со звуком :(((

----------


## Tatjana

Катя, спасибо тебе огромное за видео! :Ax:

----------


## Arsen

От всей души поздравляю победителей соревнований! Татьяне и Кваю особый респект!:)

А что случилось с ризеном, почему прочерк на защите? Если можно, расскажите хоть коротко.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

У Квая, Ирии и ризена в защитных роликах какая-то шняга со звуком...
в исходниках все в порядке. Так что: удаляю и перезагружаю. Пардон!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Арсен*
Ризен на лобовой не отпустил и был снят после третьей команды.

----------


## Алена

> только у меня что то со звуком :(((


у меня тоже проблема со звуком: видео само по себе, звук приходит позже...
Катя, спасибо за видео..

----------

